# AppleTV + Borne d'Accès AirPort Extreme



## TRN (1 Juillet 2007)

bonjour

si j'installe un Apple TV d'un cote et une 
Borne d'Acc&#232;s AirPort Extreme avec DD au "cul" de cette borne


Est ce que ce systeme pourrait etre autonome pour que l'Apple TV aille pioch&#233; sur les DD branche sur la boirne de facon autonome sans aucun mac allum&#233; ???


merci a vous


Pas la peine d'&#233;crire si gros et gras, &#231;a fait mal aux yeux, et &#231;a ne rend pas la question plus compr&#233;hensible !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Je dirais Oui et non

C'est mon cas en fait.
Il fo que ta bibliotheque itunes soit ds le DD externe et non sur le DD de Boot
Pour cela tu fais un Alias

Ensuite, tout se fait forcement sur Itunes pour la synchro
Donc si le mac est eteint, ton apple TV ira lire la derniere synchro sauvegarder sur le DD le l'apple TV

pour lire ta biblio de ton itunes en wifi, forcément ( quoique pas testé ) il fo que ton mac soit allumé


----------



## TRN (3 Juillet 2007)

Ca me conforte et me donnes envies d'attendre les prochaines evolutions de l'Apple TV


----------



## Galphanet (3 Juillet 2007)

Suffit de le modifier. Rien de tel !


----------



## kiks (3 Juillet 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> Suffit de le modifier. Rien de tel !



Salut,

tu sais ce qui serait vraiment sympa,c'est que tu nous fasses un petit tuto en français de comment modifier
notre appletv  comme ça on pourrait tous partager ton enthousiasme


----------



## Galphanet (4 Juillet 2007)

Ouais je veux bien, je peux le poster ici ou...je-sais-pas ou ?


----------

